

ISO 3103:1980 (ISO standard for tea making) - tjriley82
http://sub.spc.org/san/docs/BS6008.pdf

======
yannis
This standard basically dictates how to prepare 'tea' so that an expert tea
taster can evaluate its quality. At the end of the day the tests are
subjective.

It never amazes me how many of these tests and standards have been produced
and in many cases stop progress.

Sometimes I wonder what would have happened if there was a 'Standard for Web
Applications' although things came close enough with accessibility laws.

~~~
anthonyb
George Orwell did it better:

<http://www.george-orwell.org/A_Nice_Cup_of_Tea/0.html>

~~~
yannis
Sure he did!

------
teilo
And not a word about brewing temperature? Nothing about the quality of the
water and its TDS? Seems like a pretty loose standard.

------
lambda
6 minutes steeping for tea? That's an awful lot. Good tea is usually steeped
for 3-5 minutes.

